# Pakistan bags three gold, six silver awards at APICTA 2016



## The Eagle

*Pakistan bags three gold, six silver awards at APICTA 2016*
DAWN.COM — PUBLISHED 17 minutes ago







─Photo courtesy of Pakistan Software Houses Association for IT & ITES
Pakistan won three gold awards and six silver awards at the Asia Pacific ICT Alliance Awards (APICTA) 2016 ceremony held in Taipei, Pakistan Software Houses Association for IT & ITES (P@SHA) announced Monday.

The Asia Pacific ICT Alliance Awards (APICTA Awards) is an international awards program that aims to increase information and communication technology (ICT) awareness in the community, and provides networking and product benchmarking opportunities to ICT innovators and entrepreneurs in the region.

Leading the way with the golds were a young team of students from National University for Sciences and Technology (NUST), who won the award for their project, 'Clinical Decision Support System for Diagnosis of Movement Disorders'.

Another group of students from NUST, who also bagged a gold award, for its Research and Development project called 'Analysis of Optical Coherence Tomography Image for CDSS'.

The students collaborated with various organisations such as the international non-profit Association of Former Intelligence Officers.

To bring innovation by Pakistani IT companies to the forefront, P@SHA took a delegation of 41 people to Taipei for the 16th annual APICTA Awards, a four-day event.

From Pakistan, 28 teams competed against 236 teams from 17 countries across the Asia Pacific region and were judged by more than 60 tech professionals.

The regional awards ceremony invited applications from 17 economies, including Australia, Bangladesh, Brunei Darussalam, China, Chinese Taipei (Taiwan), Hong Kong, Indonesia, Japan, Macau, Malaysia, Myanmar, Singapore, Sri Lanka, Thailand, Vietnam, Nepal and Pakistan.

Jehan Ara, president of P@SHA, said, “P@SHA showcases the true potential and diverse talent of the ICT industry in Pakistan time and again".

P@SHA prepares technology professionals from Pakistan "to compete and win against companies and products that are deemed the best in the region",

Ara added that all credit goes to the hard work put in by these teams and the efforts of mentors and judges who have been working with them individually since October.

P@SHA was founded in 1992 and has a large membership, comprising more than 450 of the country’s largest software houses, product development centers, BPO companies, Animation & New Media studios and consulting & system integration companies. The organisation's main objective is to promote and develop the software and services industry in Pakistan and to protect the rights of its members.


Congrats team Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## nadeemkhan110

Great Job Brothers

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sully3

someone how Modi the low life this article.

remember when he was asking us to export software and not terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

Abba_Dabba_Jabba said:


> Do not derail the thread, but Modi was correct. You do export 10-12 terrorist every month but not a single rupee worth of IT software/service, your government needs to look into this new business model, it will create more profit than exporting terrorist.
> 
> And we will also be happy to import new IT services from Pakistan.
> 
> Congrats Pakistani Team.


LOL. Pakistani software exports are 2.5 to 3 billion usd yearly which are expected to be increased to 6 billion USD within 1 or 2 years.Also we are the 3rd largest freelancing market in terms of software/web development.Checkout the stats for upwork/elance.


So now the country which elects a world known terrorist as it's PM is going to lecture us on terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Morse_Code

Congrats Team Pakistan and NUSTians .... proud of you!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hell hound

congrats


----------

